

If You Could See Google Street View In Video, It Would Look Like YellowBird - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/03/if-you-could-see-google-street-view-in-video-it-would-look-like-yellowbird/

======
Timothee
[http://www.yellowbirdsdonthavewingsbuttheyflytomakeyouexperi...](http://www.yellowbirdsdonthavewingsbuttheyflytomakeyouexperiencea3dreality.com/)

That's not a super practical domain name.

~~~
3pt14159
I actually like it. Becomes kind of a talking point and with all the URL
shorteners out there I don't think it would be a problem anyways.

~~~
kschults
Well, the issue is that words are much more memorable than the random letters
at the end of a shortened URL, and fewer words are generally easier to
remember than many words.

I guess since most people see URLs through links rather than ever actually
having to remember, it's not such a big deal. Long URLs just don't look
pretty, and neither do shortened ones.

~~~
cstejerean
<http://bit.ly/yellowbird> seems pretty easy to remember.

~~~
tlrobinson
or google.com -> search "yellowbird" (which is what a lot of people do anyway
these days)

